# Favorite Emoticons not on AZ



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)

There's a lot of really funny emoticons out on different message boards.  Here's you're opportunity to post of some of your favorites not hosted on AZ.

Just for fun...

:"cry": 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




:getsome: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



:rolf: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



:hitsfan: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



:hysterica: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



:whoopdedo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



:wedgie: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes I have nothing better to do right now...;-)


----------



## bvibert (Apr 17, 2009)

The one that look to use the most, but isn't here is this one:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Glenn (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## severine (Apr 17, 2009)

:drool: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:eyebrows: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:loco: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:ski: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:thumbsup:


----------



## severine (Apr 17, 2009)

:bd: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:doh: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:nana: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:hyper: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: partyon: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: pointandlaugh: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:crazy:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)

those are some funny ones severine


----------



## severine (Apr 17, 2009)

The 2nd set are from my private (now defunct) forum.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 17, 2009)

guys please post more..when I get home I'm saving all these classic Emoticons..


----------



## severine (Apr 17, 2009)

:blah: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










:goodvibes: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:loser: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: pirate:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)

:HighwayStar:


----------



## severine (Apr 17, 2009)

:stopit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:bikefall: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: poke: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:sissyfight: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:moon: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: puke:


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> :HighwayStar:



Oh this is funny!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> Oh this is funny!!


I got a huge laugh out of it when I posted it


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's a question

are you saving these emoticons as images and pasting them in?  How are you getting them to show up from other forums?


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Here's a question
> 
> are you saving these emoticons as images and pasting them in?  How are you getting them to show up from other forums?



images they are.  click the quote button from one of the earlier posts to find the location of the image.  there are a number of gems in this thread.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Here's a question
> 
> are you saving these emoticons as images and pasting them in?  How are you getting them to show up from other forums?



On the other website, I right clicked on the imaged and selected "Copy image location". Then I pasted the location within the image bbcode


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 17, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> images they are.  click the quote button from one of the earlier posts to find the location of the image.  there are a number of gems in this thread.



how can you save them without it showing were you get them from in the properties?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 17, 2009)

test


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 17, 2009)

I suck :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)

Not sure what you did wrong there but I like it


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Not sure what you did wrong there but I like it



That makes me think of this commercial....


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 17, 2009)

some more that I like, but can't figure out how to post

http://gatheringofthevibes.com/forum/images/smilies/Classics/joker.gif

http://gatheringofthevibes.com/forum/images/smilies/Dancing/mrpat1.gif

http://gatheringofthevibes.com/forum/images/smilies/Doh!!/bolt.gif

http://gatheringofthevibes.com/forum/images/smilies/trainwreck.gif


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> some more that I like, but can't figure out how to post
> 
> http://gatheringofthevibes.com/forum/images/smilies/Classics/joker.gif
> 
> ...



















DHS - push this button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then paste the url inside the box that opens up


----------



## bvibert (Apr 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> test



Get rid of the  tags and you're golden:

You had t...m/forum/images/smilies/Classics/Phishfolk.gif[/img][/PLAIN][/code]

You want this:

```
[PLAIN][img]http://gatheringofthevibes.com/forum/images/smilies/Classics/Phishfolk.gif[/img][/PLAIN]
```


----------



## Glenn (Apr 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I suck :lol:



at the internet....



;-)


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm still a big fan of the ROFLCOPTER


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 17, 2009)

this thread is awesome..


----------



## mondeo (Apr 17, 2009)

:beat:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



:chill:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> bump



don't you mean


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 19, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> don't you mean



or


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 19, 2009)

most excellent gmc!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 21, 2009)

In honor of Marc


----------



## Trekchick (Apr 22, 2009)

I love this one 





To add a few others I really like.




























Shall I go on?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I love this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the chain wreck. 

Please go on....


----------



## drjeff (Apr 22, 2009)

Not quite sure why, but this one has always cracked me up


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 22, 2009)

And of course I'm partial to this one too!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 23, 2009)

this one of a guy dancing right next to a sheep makes me think of marc:


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 23, 2009)

came across this one today.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> came across this one today.



That's awesome.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> came across this one today.




That one just cries out for use in a Highwaystar thread!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 24, 2009)

:Glen_Plake:


----------



## severine (Apr 24, 2009)

Greg REALLY needs to add some of these.

<HINT, HINT!!!>


----------



## drjeff (Apr 24, 2009)

severine said:


> Greg REALLY needs to add some of these.
> 
> <HINT, HINT!!!>



Let's see if we can help peak his interest 











and one of my favorites


----------



## mondeo (Apr 24, 2009)

drjeff said:


> and one of my favorites


 Someone needs to learn how to pour. Way too much head on that one.

:beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Someone needs to learn how to pour. Way too much head on that one.
> 
> :beer:



You would not enjoy drinking in Holland.  A 'properly' poured Heineken draught comes in a 9 ounce glass with roughly a third of it being head.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 24, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> You would not enjoy drinking in Holland. A 'properly' poured Heineken draught comes in a 9 ounce glass with roughly a third of it being head.


Forget the head, I wouldn't enjoy drinking in Holland if I'm going to be forced to drink Heineken.

Can't stand pilsners.


----------



## severine (Apr 24, 2009)

........................................

nevermind

.........................................


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 24, 2009)

another one that might get some use here. . .


----------



## severine (Apr 24, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> another one that might get some use here. . .


:beer: Love it!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 24, 2009)

g


----------



## drjeff (Apr 25, 2009)

Pork product smiley love!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 25, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Forget the head, I wouldn't enjoy drinking in Holland if I'm going to be forced to drink Heineken.
> 
> Can't stand pilsners.



normally I agree, I can't stand Heineken, but like Guiness supposedly does in Ireland, Heineken tastes a lot better in Holland than it does the US.  For the record, I do love Guiness as is in the US.  Heineken is no doubt the people's beer for the Dutch though, more so than when Budweiser was the KING of beers 20 years ago..  It seemed that every bar I went to during my week there, 90% of the Patrons were drinking Heineken.


----------



## Trekchick (Apr 26, 2009)

severine said:


> ........................................
> 
> nevermind
> 
> .........................................


Something tells me there's a story here. 

Here area  few more of my favs 

















I think I posted this one earlier, but still one of my most used.








This particular banana always cracks me up.





This particular list has tons of great smilies.

http://forums.randi.org/misc.php?do=showsmilies


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 26, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> normally I agree, I can't stand Heineken, but like Guiness supposedly does in Ireland, Heineken tastes a lot better in Holland than it does the US.  For the record, I do love Guiness as is in the US.  Heineken is no doubt the people's beer for the Dutch though, more so than when Budweiser was the KING of beers 20 years ago..  It seemed that every bar I went to during my week there, 90% of the Patrons were drinking Heineken.



Totally agree.  I was in Amsterdam a couple years back and the Heineken over there tastes very different, something to do with the water and travel time to the states...


----------



## severine (Apr 26, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Something tells me there's a story here.



Just a dirty mind I chose to censor.  All that talk of head...


----------



## RootDKJ (May 25, 2009)

Came across some new ones today


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Came across some new ones today



what is the Jerry thing??  Jerry Seinfeld or Jerry Lewis???  Or Ben and Jerry??


----------



## o3jeff (May 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> what is the Jerry thing??  Jerry Seinfeld or Jerry Lewis???  Or Ben and Jerry??



I think Jerry Springer


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I think Jerry Springer




OK...I didn't even think of that..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 25, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I think Jerry Springer


GSS, you crack me up sometimes!


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

OK time to revive this thread. These are friggen great. I want to add a few to the AZ repertoire. :lol:

So far I've added in : 

highfive :highfive: 
sadwalk 
dontknow


----------



## hammer (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> OK time to revive this thread. These are friggen great. I want to add a few to the AZ repertoire. :lol:



This one's been appropriate for some recent discussions...


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

hammer said:


> This one's been appropriate for some recent discussions...



OK. I've added a few 

smack :smack:
whistle 
popcorn 
comfort :comfort:


----------



## mondeo (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Cannonball (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> OK time to revive this thread. These are friggen great. I want to add a few to the AZ repertoire. :lol:
> 
> So far I've added in :
> 
> ...





Nick said:


> OK. I've added a few
> 
> smack :smack:
> whistle
> ...



Maybe it's because I'm a designer, but I don't like most of these and the high five in particular. My main objection is they don't fit the style of the existing smilies. I kinda like consistency so if there is a high five that fits the same design style that we already have I'm all for it. As an example Hammers popcorn works better for me than the one you added.

Your site though, so it's just my 2 cents.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Maybe it's because I'm a designer, but I don't like most of these and the high five in particular. My main objection is they don't fit the style of the existing smilies. I kinda like consistency so if there is a high five that fits the same design style that we already have I'm all for it. As an example Hammers popcorn works better for me than the one you added.
> 
> Your site though, so it's just my 2 cents.



Gotta say, I'm with Jens...
I really like the :beer: one and  because they fit so well with the look and feel of the other ones...

-w


----------



## andyzee (Apr 4, 2011)

I would post some of my favorites, but I'm trying to suck up to the new admins, not get banned


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 4, 2011)

andyzee said:


> I would post some of my favorites, but I'm trying to suck up to the new admins, not get banned



I don't think Ski_Stef would approve of the bouncing boobie smilies ...


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 4, 2011)

I like the new  one.....but would agree with the others about keeping things design wise the same.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Maybe it's because I'm a designer, but I don't like most of these and the high five in particular./QUOTE]
> 
> What would you think if Nick decided to change the whole site to Comic Sans? ;-)
> 
> -w


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 4, 2011)

WJenness said:


> What would you think if Nick decided to change the whole site to Comic Sans? ;-)
> 
> -w


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


>



do it, punch the bunny!:highfive:


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 4, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> :highfive:


----------



## mondeo (Apr 4, 2011)

WJenness said:


> What would you think if Nick decided to change the whole site to Comic Sans? ;-)
> 
> -w


I'd think it was hilarious.

http://www.theonion.com/articles/take-the-comic-sans-test,19652/


----------



## planb420 (Apr 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


>



*ONE MORE CHARACHTER AND THE BUNNY GETS IT......*:smack:






  SAFETY MEETING!!!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 4, 2011)

OK I can tweak 'em. They came from past forums where I developed emotional attachments with smilies (is that possible?), but I'm not trying to ruffle the feathers here (yet). 

I"ll revisit them later


----------



## Nick (Apr 4, 2011)

WJenness said:


> wa-loaf said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it's because I'm a designer, but I don't like most of these and the high five in particular./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 4, 2011)

andyzee said:


> I would post some of my favorites, but I'm trying to suck up to the new admins, not get banned





wa-loaf said:


> I don't think Ski_Stef would approve of the bouncing boobie smilies ...





Them there are cool


----------



## mondeo (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## andyzee (Apr 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> but I'm not trying to ruffle the feathers here




Need any help? :razz:


----------



## Nick (Apr 5, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Need any help? :razz:



noooooooooo


I didn't even look @ the style to begin with but you guys are right they don't match up. I'm gonna look at this at lunch today.


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2011)

You guys are definitely more design oriented than me. I didn't even catch that those smilies were a different size. I axed a few of them. Left popcorn since it fit in and is so appropriate anyway


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Maybe it's because I'm a designer, but I don't like most of these and the high five in particular. My main objection is they don't fit the style of the existing smilies. I kinda like consistency so if there is a high five that fits the same design style that we already have I'm all for it. As an example Hammers popcorn works better for me than the one you added.
> .



Seriously I didn't even realize it earlier when I added them in. 

ALthough: what's up with the popcorn one? I think this one fits in with the others, no? It's thes same size / color for the smilie face. 

 
:razz:


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 8, 2011)

Nick said:


> You guys are definitely more design oriented than me. I didn't even catch that those smilies were a different size. I axed a few of them. Left popcorn since it fit in and is so appropriate anyway



Hell w/ it Nick...we could use a little change. I say bring 'em on.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 8, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Hell w/ it Nick...we could use a little change. I say bring 'em on.



I'm down with some change


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

What would Greg do?;-)


----------



## andyzee (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's my donation, may it serve you well:


----------



## WJenness (Apr 8, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Here's my donation, may it serve you well:



What?

No emoticon with a smilie chain-sawing a couch in half?

Those were some of my favorite pics ever posted to this forum. 

-w


----------



## andyzee (Apr 8, 2011)

WJenness said:


> What?
> 
> No emoticon with a smilie chain-sawing a couch in half?
> 
> ...



I'm surprised you remember :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Nick (Apr 10, 2011)

Wwgd?


----------



## ski stef (Apr 11, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't think Ski_Stef would approve of the bouncing boobie smilies ...



 ha!  You never know when that would be just the only appropriate emoticon


----------



## 2knees (Apr 11, 2011)

gmcunni said:


>



some should have that permanently attached to their posts.  I can think of 4 off the top of my head.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 11, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> ha!  You never know when that would be just the only appropriate emoticon




Ask and ye shall receive

.





And to go with it:

.......... Oh, never mind.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeeeeah I don't know if those (ha) fit into the smiley theme


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 11, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> Yeeeeah I don't know if those (ha) fit into the smiley theme



They make me smile


----------



## andyzee (Apr 11, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> They make me smile




Yep, especially when you get a wall full of them :beer:


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 11, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Yep, especially when you get a wall full of them :beer:



;-)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 12, 2011)

Not sure I'm even registered to vote on this matter, but my request:


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 13, 2011)

sorry if this has been discussed, but how about a FB type of "like" button?


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 13, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> sorry if this has been discussed, but how about a FB type of "like" button?


*Like*


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> sorry if this has been discussed, but how about a FB type of "like" button?



Not sure how easy that would be to implement.  The closest thing I've seen is the reputation system that we tried out a few years ago.  It wasn't all that well received...


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Not sure how easy that would be to implement.  The closest thing I've seen is the reputation system that we tried out a few years ago.  It wasn't all that well received...


There's a "like this post" upgrade option for vB


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> There's a "like this post" upgrade option for vB



Shows how much I know... :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> There's a "like this post" upgrade option for vB



facebook is changing the world!


----------



## Nick (Apr 18, 2011)

mondeo said:


>



"When people view comic sans, the same areas of the brain light up like when they see fat people, or penguins"


----------



## Nick (Apr 18, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> sorry if this has been discussed, but how about a FB type of "like" button?



There's a like button at the top of every thread  

It's not post by post though. I'll see what I can dig up, that sounds like a really good idea to me.


----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2013)

Bump. Any I should add here? :lol:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes! The facepalm icon from Skype!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Tap talk does not have all the ones that A zone fourm does.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 9, 2013)

THIS  ---->


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 9, 2013)

http://s745.beta.photobucket.com/user/JML9999/media/Attempting_To_Give_a_Damn.gif.html

Not sure how to make it show up, but one of my favorites.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 8, 2013)

Can we get a thumbup and thumbdown  for Scotty?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Can we get a thumbup and thumbdown  for Scotty?




Awesome


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Can we get a thumbup and thumbdown  for Scotty?



I think it's more fun the way it is now..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 8, 2013)

nah give Scotty a fn HUGE emo for thumbs Bryan , cmon man  give Scotty a HUGE. BD present  THUMB UP !!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> nah give Scotty a fn HUGE emo for thumbs Bryan , cmon man  give Scotty a HUGE. BD present  THUMB UP !!



If I had the ability to add emoticons I would have added thumbup and thumpdown a long time ago!


----------



## Nick (Mar 8, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I think it's more fun the way it is now..



Yeah Tapatalk interprets some that we don't have here. But yeah I think we need thumbup


----------



## Nick (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's thumbup and thumbdown


----------



## Nick (Mar 8, 2013)

Slap


----------



## Puck it (Mar 8, 2013)

I can't post mine!!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 8, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I think it's more fun the way it is now..



!1!1


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 8, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> !1!1



Wait, it worked.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I can't post mine!!!!!



:beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Nick (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## gmcunni (Dec 27, 2013)

there are a bunch here worth stealing

http://www.wranglerforum.com/misc.php?do=getsmilies&editorid=vB_Editor_001


----------



## Abubob (Dec 27, 2013)




----------

